# Dessert-Jessica Simpson



## glittergoddess27 (May 31, 2005)

Lord love her but what is she thinkin?? Does anyone else out there think they are crazy asking for $23.99 for her miniscule bottles of the dessert line perfumes? It may have her name on it but by golly it is a drug store line,....

I liked "Candy" but I'll cut off my arm before I spend that much at a drug store for perfume,... the rest of the stuff was high too. I liked the dreamsicle lipgloss and the dreamsicle body stuff,..but not nearly enough to drop that much,.. I guess I will just stick to Aquolina,... Pink Sugar still rules,.... I love to smell like sweet things,...


----------



## Shawna (May 31, 2005)

You can get her stuff at a drugstore?  Whoa, not in Canada.  Arrgh.  I do like her stuff though.  I bought stuff from the original line from the Sephora website.  It is all a good size.  How small is the new line?  I have her Dessert Taste fragrance and it is a 50 ml bottle.


----------



## rouquinne (May 31, 2005)

Jessica Simpson is only the public face of the Dessert Beauty line.

it's actually made by Randi Schindler - creator of _Clean_ perfume - right here in Ottawa.

here it's only available at Holt Renfrew - think Neiman Marcus without the catalogue - and i think it's overpriced for sugar!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 1, 2005)

Here it is carried at the Walgreens Drug Store,..not sure if they carry it in any of our departments stores,.. I did not see it in Nordies last time I went? Not Ayres, Sacs, or Macy's either? The perfumes are about half the size of the large bottle of Pink Sugar perfume. Not sure about the oz. I was just overall completely unimpressed with the prices especially in light of the cheap looking packaging too,....Seems unfathomable to me that they would carry that line at a "Neiman Marcus" like store. WOW,.....  <<Insert disgusted head shake here>>


----------



## VoteForPedro (Jun 5, 2005)

Thank God for etailers that carry similar scents for half the price! The packaging is cheap plastic, and the product fades. I tried on Creamsicle at Walgreens and it faded. I'll be buying from an etailer if I want to smell like candy, lol!


----------



## jasper17 (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Here it is carried at the Walgreens Drug Store,..not sure if they carry it in any of our departments stores,.. I did not see it in Nordies last time I went? Not Ayres, Sacs, or Macy's either? The perfumes are about half the size of the large bottle of Pink Sugar perfume. Not sure about the oz. I was just overall completely unimpressed with the prices especially in light of the cheap looking packaging too,....Seems unfathomable to me that they would carry that line at a "Neiman Marcus" like store. WOW,.....  <<Insert disgusted head shake here>>_

 
That's odd - here in the Chicago area, I've only seen it at Sephora and Ulta.


----------



## VoteForPedro (Jun 7, 2005)

Jasper, there's a higher end line which is the one you're thinking about, and there's a line she sells at Walgreens for a slightly lower price.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jun 8, 2005)

That is the dessert treats line in Walgreens I have the gloss set and I hate it.  I love the dessert beauty line glosses though , I got the perfume but it really wasn't as good as I wanted.  So I sold it.   Dessertbeauty.com is where you can find it and also it is on sephora  and its also at Ulta her original line is much better IMO than the cheaper treats line.  I loved my lipgloss but my washing machine didnt'


----------



## Alexa (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jen1234* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 

That's odd - here in the Chicago area, I've only seen it at Sephora and Ulta.

 
I live on the north side and I've seen it at every Walgreens I've been to. Maybe it's just not in your suburb._

 
same here. i've also seen it at Claires ("tween" store at malls)


----------



## blackkittychick (Aug 28, 2005)

I saw it at Claires and Sephora, pretty surprising because they are such different stores.  Anyways, its too sweet for me.  I like sweet scents, but it smells too much like cake than a perfume.  Tastes really sweet too, but not that great.  The scent makes me feel sticky and sweet, like someone threw a giant cake on me!


----------



## MACreation (Sep 19, 2005)

I think these fragrances fade really fast, but i love the smell of them. I wish the gloss didn;t have a weird taste to it, because without that "lip plumper thingy" taste, they are awesome. Has anyone tried the body whip cream with the sprinkles?? The body scrub is awesome!


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 19, 2005)

They sell it at Eckerds too. I got one of those glosses there and it was garbage.


----------



## Scrangie (Oct 23, 2005)

The original line is WAAAAAAAAY better than the cheap drugstore "Treats" line.  Although I am in love with Butterscotch Toffee.

The Dessert (high end one) fragrances smell really good but they don't last at all.  The glosses aren't top quality but I do love them.  Especially delicious.


----------



## succubus (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_You can get her stuff at a drugstore?  Whoa, not in Canada.  Arrgh.  I do like her stuff though.  I bought stuff from the original line from the Sephora website.  It is all a good size.  How small is the new line?  I have her Dessert Taste fragrance and it is a 50 ml bottle._

 
Some Shopper's Drug Marts carry her products as well as some Claire's.


----------



## user3 (Oct 23, 2005)

I actually like the Desserts and Treats line.
I have even bought a few products. 
I can only get the Treats at Walgreens but I have bought a few othe Treats body mist. They are great for after tanning.
I do think the Desserts line fades really fast. Which is a bummer but I still love the smells.
I really like the gloss!
I'll admit I have no desire to try the whipped body stuff with those sprinkles. I don't even know what to do with them!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 23, 2005)

Claires has it.. so does Walgreens and Eckerd.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Nov 29, 2005)

Walgreens have Dessert Treats stuff, as does Claires.  Icings by Claires has the regular line...

I actually got Sweet Kisses perfume and lotion in Vanilla Cupcake, it smells good but wears off before i leave the house.

Pink sugar is the best, everytime i'm in sephora i go there and smell it... It's on my christmas list!


----------

